# Obsessions....



## karlilay

I don't really come on here alot anymore, but just wanted some advice about Zach. I know it will probably be more likely to be answered in here than anywhere else.

He is the most amazing little boy, and i wouldn't change him for the world but im really struggling with him at the minute.

Hes always been a bit different to others, he was late walking/talking etc. He was very under confident with balance, he still at 6 doesn't like slides, or things that move beyond his control, like round abouts.

I have flagged up so many things to pre school/reception teachers/year one teacher, like the fact he eats four different meals, and has done since he was 18 months old, or he really struggles with pen control and still cant really write.

All of them until now have said he is fine, and no worries. He probably just had quirks/was fussy.

His current teacher agrees with me now that he maybe has Dyspraxia. Its all in his head, he just stuggles with his motorskills.

I have rang the doctors and now waiting for something to be done from the school although no idea what.

The main problem is at home, he gets obsessive over things. When he was tiny he loved cows, then Rhinos.. then it was the ipad. Now its the xbox/youtube.
He will and does sit and either play or watch youtube the whole day at weekends. The struggle to get him off of it is overwhelming. I spent £300 on toys for christmas that hes not played with really, but its not like hes lazy its like its an obsessive cycle. The reason i understand it is because im exactly the same, i stuggle with Anxiety/OCD and i get the exact same obsessions, and i struggle to break the cycle of them.
While i dont mind him watching youtube/playing minecraft etc, i want to be able to limit him, but its like even if i get him to play with something the whole time hes playing with it he is pre occupied about when he can get back on the TV. 

Im not sure what to do. I cant physically sit and play with him all day because i have Madi and the baby and a million other things to do that just makes it impossible. And he just gets so upset, and its not tantrums, its genuine upset. I dont drive, and we live in the middle of no where with no buses. There is nothing for them to do other than go for a walk/go to the park, which wears thin when you do it 5 times a week.

Im debating moving house to somewhere with more amenities so i canjust get him out and living life, im sorry its all a bit of a jumble, im a bit upset and just rambling. But if anyone has any advice it would be really helpful


----------

